# Pony's Swim Again Betta Rescue



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello all!

I finally decided to start a thread about my rescue organization and the bettas that I have rescued along with their stories. I have rescued a few bettas in the past; some were successful and some didn't make it unfortunately, but lately I have acquired quite a few vt's thanks to my buddies from my local pets unlimited. Some were given to me for free or at a discount. Forever thankful for my pet store friends! They understand my urge to help the bettas and trust me to nurse them back to health. Once the bettas are healthy, I find them loving homes that must be approved by me before sending them off! 

Thank you for clicking on my thread. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

Good for you.  I hate how walmart treats their fish. :-(


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

I <3 rescues! Keep us posted with lots of photos ;-)


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

I will post pictures and stories tonight


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

First i'll introduce you to "Tye". Nicknamed after my boyfriend, Tylor, hehe. He was the healthier of the two bettas that I rescued from the pet store on August 2. Besides being a little thin and stressed, he was in good shape and had no signs of illness or disease. I knew this guy was going to be able to go to a home quite quick because he improved so much since day 1 with me. On August 10, I found the right home for him with a girl who also shared a passion for fish. He is currently living in a 10 gallon community tank.

August 2











August 9, one day before he went to his new home.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

The other betta who came with Tye, who I have named Shubie, after Shubenacadie, a town in Nova Scotia, didn't arrive so well. He came to me with some nitrite poisoning and a tiny bit of velvet. He mostly laid at the bottom and only moved a few times. He was quite skinny. Shubie didn't eat until a couple days after I rescued him, but once he did eat, he perked right up and started to re-gain his energy and personality. Shubie is still in my care at the moment. I have grown a bit attached to him and I am not sure of his fate yet. He has improved so much since August 2. He turned into quite the curious little fish!

August 2, first day home





























August 8




















August 10


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

The third rescue was one my friend at the pet store pointed out to me and said that he would give me him for free because he wasn't in that good of shape. I was surprised the little betta was still alive. He looked dead when the employee took him off the shelf to show me. I didn't even think twice before taking this guy home. He was in rough shape. The little betta still has no name, all i've been calling him is "little fishy". I haven't really found the right name for him yet.

"Little Fishy" came to me on deaths door. I'm not exactly sure if he has a disease/illness. I'm not even sure if he does. I do know that he was emaciated. Poor guy had very sticky fins and it made him hard to swim around. He was also weak the first day. I plopped him in warm water and added a bit of aq salt to his water. I wasn't sure if he was going to make it through the night. But he did. And he is still alive today. I got "Little Fishy" on August 10, right before Tye left for his new home. Even in the past two days, he has perked right up, although his fins are still clamped and sticky. His appetite isn't too big either. I've only been feeding him little bits at a time since he's so skinny, I don't want his stomach to explode. He only eats a little then swims off and rests. His appetite is slowly growing which is good. Here are some crappy photos.

August 10, first day home











August 11











August 12 (waters low because I was slowly changing his water)


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

whew! Writing betta bios is a lot of work. Okay here we go again!

On August 10 I brought home another rescue that came with "Little Fishy". Robin has some SBD and is a bit stressed but the SBD has seemed to have cleared up and he should be ready for his new home soon. 

I named him Robin after the tragic and shocking death of Robin Williams. I am so shocked to hear that he committed suicide.  Depression is the silent and evil killer. He will always be one of my favorite actors. Rest in peace Robin Williams. 

August 10




















August 12










he's cute


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Brb going for a run than i'll write the last bio for my newest rescue!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Okay so I got back from my run and sat down at the kitchen table and ate some chips................................................................:lol: I ran hard I decided I needed a treat for myself

Anywho, one more bio on a new rescue.

This rescue I got on August 11. I go to the pet store quite often if you haven't noticed lol. All of my rescues that I have posted on this thread have came from the same pet store. This guy was given to me for a discount which I am fine with. He is clamped and a bit skinny. He is quite nervous too. Here he is.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Great work! They are all cute, but I really like the coloring of your newest.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you! The coloring is part of the reason I picked him up


----------



## Zuzu (Jun 24, 2014)

OMG this picture kills me! Poor, poor, pitiful fishy


PonyJumper101 said:


>


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Rescues are the best! Especially when you can save them and get to see them thrive again. "Little Fishy" is going to be quite a looker when he colors up ;-)


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Updates yay!! 

I have an important question for all of you, I want "Little Fishy" to have a *PROPER* name! No more of this lil fish non sense lol. Comment your ideas and I will pick out one from the list 

Okay on with the updates...

Changed "lil fishy's" water this evening and the red/purple guy. I managed to snap a few pictures of them that I will post. All the rescues are doing great, Robin's SBD has subsided and he is very active and will soon be ready for a home. Little hasn't really showed much improvement over the past couple of days. Getting him to eat is a struggle. He is always clamped/still has sticky fins. His symptoms are hard to diagnose because the only ones he has are no appetite, colour loss and clamped/sticky fins. He is a tough one. 

Here is the purple/red guy. He is quite spunky.










The velvet is disappearing also. It didn't seem to affect him much.










Robin just being normal



















Little Fishy hiding his face...










poor guy


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

He seems like rather an odd fish, so maybe a rather odd name will fit him...

Tricky
Möbius (Mo for short?)
Pennywort (that's what that fabric plant looks kind of like)
Hopeful
Sniff


----------



## Zuzu (Jun 24, 2014)

EDIT!!

Doh! I was confusing the fishies! I want to second myexplodingcat's Pennywort suggestion. He really seems to like that fabric plant.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Lovely name suggestions but I think "Tricky" is sticking


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Am I too late for the naming? I'm going to throw out Newton though anyways :roll:


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Not too late for the naming!! 

Just an update...all the rescues are doing great. Robin is going to be looking for a new home very soon. I would post pictures of the bettas but yesterday I was at a horse show and well...I got kicked in the knee by my friends horse, my pony decided to freak out and jump down on my toe and now its broken, and while I was driving up to the barn after we unloaded the horses, a piece of metal with a screw punctured my tire and I had to put the spare on!!! Horse shows are always the worst for me....lol


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

Good job.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Update!! Tricky (formally known as "little fishy") has regained his appetite. He is also much more active. Although his fins are still sticky I can see a slight colour change. They are getting more blue. Here are some pictures.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Robin and Shubie went to their new homes yesterday  The rescues are becoming more and more successful each time!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Some pictures of Tricky from yesterday before Shubie and Robin went to their new homes.

He is quite curious




























Tricky attempted to flare also. His "cheeks" got all golden colour once he caught sight of Robin. He stretched his fins also!


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

You are doing a great thing taking in the rescues and getting them back to health to be going to a forever home.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you  its what I like to do


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

I would love to get all the ill bettas and fish from our walmart and then nurse them back to health, but... my mom barely let me get a betta.  So keep up the good work.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

I love giving updates! Okay so since Robin and Shubie left, I've been antsy to fill the empty tank spots for two more rescues. So today once I got home, I went to my LFS and picked up two guys. The first guy I wouldn't really call a rescue and is going to be my personal betta. I bought a new tank for him so I could leave the rescue spots for JUST rescues. Anyway, he's very cute. I am in love with him already! He is all orange, even his beard is orange. I love it. I decided to name him Grape. I could name him obvious names like Orange or Tangerine, but I thought Grape was unique plus it's just darn cute.

The second guy is definitely a rescue. Although he's a very pretty rescue. Someone must've put him in with another male betta and they fought for just enough time for his tail to get partially ripped off. Poor guy. He also has SBD. The rip is right to his body and it is open flesh at the moment. It must've just happened also because this is the same betta that has been there for 2 weeks. He didn't have this rip 4 days ago. He will be re-homed once he heals up enough. 

Picture time!! The first few pictures are of Grape.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

legos008 said:


> I would love to get all the ill bettas and fish from our walmart and then nurse them back to health, but... my mom barely let me get a betta.  So keep up the good work.


My mom says as long as they stay in my room and I don't have a fire hazard, I can do whatever I want  Although she does love her planted bowl I made her for our dinning room table which now houses the red and purple veiltail that I posted about earlier


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Grape is very pretty. So is your rescue. Hopefully your rescue will find a forever home once he is all healed up. If I had the money for shipping and money to get one, I would definitely get one of your rescues. But, sadly I don't.


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

I got some wild minnows from a river close to where we live an I put them in a corner on the kitchen counter it looked great,, but the second my mom saw it she said it had to go. LOL .


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Glad to see everyone is doing well and going to new homes! Keep up the good work!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Wow, that last one is beautiful! I somehow think you may have problems finding a home for him, or in the near future finding him.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry I haven't updated you the past couple days. I have been very busy mackerel fishing since Tuesday before the mackerel stop running for the summer. I was very successful, I caught 43 mackerel and I may try one more time on Sunday. Anyway...Grape is fine, he's very active and has a nice bubble nest going on. The other guy is doing good as well. I haven't really bothered him much as he is quite shy and lethargic from his experience at the pet store. I do have some newish photos of him from a few days ago that I forgot to post lol.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Your new rescue is very cute! How is Tricky doing?


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow that betta should be a beauty once he heals up


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

blueridge said:


> Your new rescue is very cute! How is Tricky doing?


Tricky is doing just fine.  Very active little guy he has turned into. He flares now!! And he has a cute bubble nest going on. He has coloured up a bit. Blue and black with yellow and blue fins. I think I am going to keep Tricky for myself. I have grown a bit attached.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

That's great to hear! And I don't blame you ;-)


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello all! 
Sorry I haven't updated you in awhile. Been very busy with school and work...

Tricky is doing great! Moved him into a new tank the other day instead of the same tote. 

Grape is in my planted bowl. He is quite happy.

The guy with half the tail gone is going to be going to a new home soon. The lady is going to further his treatment.

And the red and purple guy has gone to a new home!

Hopefully going to go to the pet store today to rescue another betta. We will see!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok so sometimes I can't help myself when I see a very pretty betta. I went into pet smart today and I saw the prettiest veiltail. I just had to have him! I also looked for sick bettas at other pet stores but honestly, none really seemed like they needed help...yet. So I didn't end up purchasing any rescues. 

Ever since I starting the rescue, I have been telling myself "don't get attached to your rescues". Anyway, I had mentioned that I may keep Tricky, I am second guessing now. I do love Tricky a lot but I just feel that he would be better off in a bigger tank. Something I can't offer him right now. Same with Grape. Hard decision but I think I will have to do it. 

On a better note, I snapped some photos of the new guy I'd like to share!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

That's a lovely vt. The red bands are so thick, he looks like a colored butterfly!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello all. So I haven't been on since I think August or early September...I have been slacking quite a bit. I do have many updates for you though but I have to make it quick. Also me and "boyfriend" broke up 

Okay so I currently have 4 bettas. None of which are rescues. I haven't rescued since August. My four bettas are Montego, Chevy, Rio and Rino. Rino and Chevy are new. Chevy is the veiltail posted just above! Rino is a beautiful double tail with red fins and a sky blue body. Fiji and Carter have passed from old age. It breaks my heart  I saw it coming but I didn't want to think about it. They will be greatly missed <3


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

A few pictures!


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Lovely!


----------

